# Does 30% Ruling for Future Jobs?



## waterbaby (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been offered a position which qualifies for the 30% ruling. I will be sure to ask for it to specifically be called out in my contract. I'm wondering if I change companies in the future if I can still receive the 30% ruling if the position is eligible and there is no break in between jobs?

Thanks in advance,
waterbaby


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Details on the Dutch tax buro website: http://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/w..._30_p_facility/conditions_30_percent_facility

I guess within 2 years not if your already in the Netherlands (see conditions). For these kind of questions always call them to make sure you have the last info.


----------

